# Help With some Eye discharge.



## new_wind

My Girl has some discharge in her eyes, it started with one eye but then now are both.
The discharge is stronger at morning after the long sleep.
I have been washing her eyes with chamomile tea and seem to get some result but is slow.
She don't have any allergy, so I guess it could be some bacteria in the eye.
Is there any other natural remedy that works better than the chamomile tea?


----------



## natalie559

The color of the discharge is important. If it's yellow/green an infection may be at play and a vet visit would be in order.

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/ocular-eye-discharge-in-dogs/page1.aspx


----------



## LisaT

How do you know it's not an allergy?

Is the eye itself, or the 3rd eyelid red at all?

second what natalie said, if the discharge has color to it, off to the vet!


----------



## new_wind

Discharge is clear to lite gray, she has no allergies because she was tested when the vet found demodex on her less than 6 months ago.

Thanks!


----------



## LisaT

So the vet ran an allergy panel, or a blood test that checked eosinophils? 

Eye discharge can be that she needs some tweeking in the diet, the beginning of something more with eye, or environmental allergies. I don't believe that any vet can proclaim any dog allergy free.


----------



## new_wind

She Was tested for allergies when she start to scratch a lot just after the last heat, everything was normal but the DEMODEX MANGE on her skin, since Demodex was localized full studies were conducted on blood and skin tissue to be sure was only that.

Thanks anyway.

I just came from the vet, as he said, is a very simple infection, eye wash with some boric acid should clear it out, however....

Visit $40.00
Eye Exam $20.00
Eye Drop applied $20.00
Medication Falcon Neo Poly Dex 9.00
+ Tax

As my Girlfriend said, I should be less paranoid with my dog.

Thanks!


----------



## natalie559

Whenever the problem involves an eye I do not think you could be over paranoid. Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## Chicagocanine

natalie559 said:


> Whenever the problem involves an eye I do not think you could be over paranoid.


I agree. It is always better to err on the side of caution, especially when it comes to the eyes...you never know if there could be a scratch on the cornea or other injury which might need to be address quickly to avoid permanent damage.


----------

